

Ron Conway steps back as Y Combinator cuts team funding - rajdesai225
http://news.cnet.com/8301-32973_3-57554351-296/ron-conway-steps-back-as-y-combinator-cuts-team-funding/

======
rajdesai225
I am kind of sad that Ron Conway is no longer a part of Y Combinator funding
team. I really thought of the original Y Combinator team as a dream team!

PG - will cutting the initial funding to 80K give Y combinator a better chance
to scale? Will you be giving opportunity to diverse companies due to more
money being available at your disposal?

PG- my humble request to you is - can you invest the money saved due to this
change in diverse companies/founders?

I know you have always said - that you like to invest in people who are like
you - i.e. hackers. I, however, have always thought of Y Combinator as brewing
pot of coffee. The only issue is the person brewing the coffee - i.e. you, PG,
- only likes cream (i.e hackers) in his coffee (Y Combinator) and therefore,
the only choice the world gets from this, otherwise brilliant coffeemaker, is
a plain black coffee or a coffee with cream. My humble question and a request
is can the person brewing the best pot of coffee be more inclusive and
experiment with other choices such as coffee with sugar (single founders) and
coffee with splenda (non-technical founders)in a statistically significant
way?

PG - I know the final product will be very different but the world will get
more choices and, more importantly, the reduction in funding from $150K to 80K
would actually create additional opportunities for diverse group of deserving
companies!

~~~
rajdesai225
PG - I wish you can reply :)

